# attention photochoppers:D



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

i need an idea of how i want my car to look like painted. can u PHOTOCHOPPER experts paint my car for me...color choices would be blue off the 350z, copper pearl off the fx45 or the z, or any kind of white, and gunmetal. it's been driving me crazy about the paint that would look good. thanks alot.

Ben


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

My question is, how long have you been driving around like that, an unpainted car?


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

shoot almost a year. been working on the body. i'm a tuner on a budget so i did my own work instead of spending thousands at a shop.

Ben


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Hopefully Samo will be paying you a visit shortly. He is one of the best that I have seen


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

another pic to play around with. thanks.

Ben


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I'll give it a go and then try to post it soon.


----------



## derk_CPT (May 17, 2003)

i'll try too


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

thanks guys.


Ben


----------



## derk_CPT (May 17, 2003)

ok, here's my try with the blue, and your first pick









http://www.speedandtruck.net/images/mystuff/car_color.jpg

i hope that gives you some kinda idea, i had a little trouble with the pearl, so i'm still working on it


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

not bad u got anything like more darker blue?? wow big difference with color though haha.


Ben


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

oh btw, thanks man.


Ben


----------



## derk_CPT (May 17, 2003)

here is a little darker blue


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

nice..how about white..im feelin that darker blue more

Ben


----------



## derk_CPT (May 17, 2003)




----------



## derk_CPT (May 17, 2003)

i tried, lol


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I say you leave it man, thats original  The Second pic you posted looks pretty hot. Looks raw.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Ok I have my crappy attempt ready, it is sort of a purplish blue, I 
still havent figured out that thing where you choose the colors based upon the sliders. That is some tricky and frustrating stuff.


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

i say white or silver.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I like this color on your car!


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Sunburst Baby! Thats how you represent other Nissans! My favorite.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Hmm, very strange, the pics become distorted after I upload them, the green looks all yucky and the yellow is too bright. Thats not how it was on photoshop. Oh well. You owe me big time for all that work.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

What do ya think? Which do you like best?


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I posted a poll with all those color options, lets see the results of what other members think.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

SentraXERacer said:


> *Ok I have my crappy attempt ready, it is sort of a purplish blue, I
> still havent figured out that thing where you choose the colors based upon the sliders. That is some tricky and frustrating stuff.
> 
> 
> ...


that was very close to what i had with white rims.

Ben


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

derk_CPT said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 is that silver?

Ben


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

SentraXERacer said:


> *Sunburst Baby! Thats how you represent other Nissans! My favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHIQUITA:banana:


Ben


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I like dark colors. So that deep blue is the nicest. And it could pass for OEM on something luxury. I don't like colors that attract cops like 'ticket me yellow', or 'look at me green'.

Seth


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

lol ticket me yellow and look at me green I love it


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

that skyline blue is nice 2.......get that color with those rims, r33 front...sides/rear and you'll have a car that looks like a skyline's lil bro.....i like it


----------

